# Art Insecurity Kinda?



## francisforever (Jul 17, 2017)

So, I'm new to the fandom, but have looked a lot at the art that people make, and think it's really awesome.

When I draw stuff personally, my style isn't really similar to other furry artists, and it's something that makes me feel slightly insecure? I like and enjoy my art style, but don't necessarily see it as furry art, because it doesn't look like what I would consider more "traditional" furry art. 

Has anyone dealt with this, and if so, do you have any advice?


----------



## lemonlunch (Jul 18, 2017)

welcome to the fandom! I'm kinda new myself by having just joined 2 days ago haha
art style is never something to feel insecure about, because well everyone comes from a different place   You'd be surprised to find what crazy cool stuff people do here
lets take a look at your stuff!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 18, 2017)

I rarely feel myself insecure about style (because it's both unique to me, and some people thinks it's pretty good, so it should be, lol), but what makes me feel insecure is being restricted by it - due to me learning stuff mostly by intuition and for fun, my knowledge of figure drawing, anatomy, proper poses, composition, etc. is rather poor - in other words, while I'm capable of drawing some cool stuff, my zone of comfort is rather narrow, and I can't really draw anything. As of now, I'm trying to fix that by finally taking artwork seriously and learning some cool books by Andrew Loomis, so I'll get there soon.

As for being insecure due to not drawing what others draw, rather than not drawing well - well, that's an advantage, am I right? I mean, some of the coolest artists on FA are also the ones who can draw stuff differently, and if your way of drawing things is so "out there" without being objectively bad, you have a solid "selling point" behind you, something to stand out from the crowd of tons and tons of boring "bewbs and white background" amateurs who can't do an interesting drawing to save their life. Be proud of it, seriously

(cute userpic by the way)


----------



## francisforever (Jul 18, 2017)

lemonlunch said:


> welcome to the fandom! I'm kinda new myself by having just joined 2 days ago haha
> art style is never something to feel insecure about, because well everyone comes from a different place   You'd be surprised to find what crazy cool stuff people do here
> lets take a look at your stuff!



Do you mean like look at my art by let's take a look at your stuff?


----------



## francisforever (Jul 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I rarely feel myself insecure about style (because it's both unique to me, and some people thinks it's pretty good, so it should be, lol), but what makes me feel insecure is being restricted by it - due to me learning stuff mostly by intuition and for fun, my knowledge of figure drawing, anatomy, proper poses, composition, etc. is rather poor - in other words, while I'm capable of drawing some cool stuff, my zone of comfort is rather narrow, and I can't really draw anything. As of now, I'm trying to fix that by finally taking artwork seriously and learning some cool books by Andrew Loomis, so I'll get there soon.
> 
> As for being insecure due to not drawing what others draw, rather than not drawing well - well, that's an advantage, am I right? I mean, some of the coolest artists on FA are also the ones who can draw stuff differently, and if your way of drawing things is so "out there" without being objectively bad, you have a solid "selling point" behind you, something to stand out from the crowd of tons and tons of boring "bewbs and white background" amateurs who can't do an interesting drawing to save their life. Be proud of it, seriously
> 
> (cute userpic by the way)



I feel like it's less insecurity about my style, and more that I'm not drawing furry stuff the right way as if there is some right way that you can draw it? I feel similarly about learning stuff and my zone of comfort being really narrow. 

Also, thank you about the userpic! I like yours as well!


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 18, 2017)

The fandom needs more variety. @francisforever If your profile pic is an example of your style, then I love it. I've only been on FA like a week, and seriously into furries in general for a few months or so.  I've already seen how similar most artists tend to be, and I've seen how unconventional styles often attract positive attention if they can really pull it off.


----------



## francisforever (Jul 18, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> The fandom needs more variety. @francisforever If your profile pic is an example of your style, then I love it. I've only been on FA like a week, and seriously into furries in general for a few months or so.  I've already seen how similar most artists tend to be, and I've seen how unconventional styles often attract positive attention if they can really pull it off.



It is my style, thank you so much. That's really encouraging.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 18, 2017)

francisforever said:


> I feel like it's less insecurity about my style, and more that I'm not drawing furry stuff the right way as if there is some right way that you can draw it? I feel similarly about learning stuff and my zone of comfort being really narrow.
> 
> Also, thank you about the userpic! I like yours as well!


For learning and zone of comfort - everything can be learned, and well, if I do that right now with various degrees of success, despite being largely talentless, so can you 
As for the rest - no, there's no right way to drawing anthropomorphism, really. There are some trends, and some popular ways to do stuff, but really, there are also countless styles and ways on the whole "furry" scale, from hyperrealistic animals to cute anime girls with funny ears. Two of the common "anthro artist" examples I mention on this site are Shenanimation and JKN -  both put big emphasis on going bonkers with proportions and expressions to make a good visual design, instead of following "cartoony cutesy" path common for many beginning FA artists. In other words, there's no such thing as "traditional" or "non-traditional" furry art, just do what you want and express yourself in cool ways.

..oh, thank you c: In original form it's actually animated, and I made several of them (can be seen here), so we can make a trade or something, I would like to get similar userpic from ya in exchange of creating something for ya.


----------



## francisforever (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you for the advice!! Those artists are totally rad.

I'd totally be down for a trade too.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 18, 2017)

francisforever said:


> Thank you for the advice!! Those artists are totally rad.
> 
> I'd totally be down for a trade too.


I'll write you a PM then later -u-


----------



## lemonlunch (Jul 18, 2017)

yea I'd love to take a look at your art! There's nothing to feel insecure about


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 18, 2017)

Your art style is your own brand lad. You've gotta get used to it and help it grow


----------



## francisforever (Jul 19, 2017)

lemonlunch said:


> yea I'd love to take a look at your art! There's nothing to feel insecure about



Well, here it is.
Artwork Gallery for francisforever -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Ninth (Jul 19, 2017)

Dude, I wouldn't worry at all! Just think, even the common style that is out there now would have never existed had someone not started it. There is no specific way to do it, as it's art~ Art can be whatever the hell you want it to be. Take a look at how different picasso and disney are! Just because it's different, doesn't make it wrong or bad. Christmas lights and flowers are both totally different things, but still beautiful! Take art the same way~ 

Also, if your profile picture is your current style, I gotta say... I absolutely love it! It's really fun and absolutely adorable! It honestly caught my eye c: I normally glaze over art that's got the same, boring style, honestly. Cx I think you should keep making art in this style~~ It's so unique :3c


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 19, 2017)

As long as you make enough greats piece and is very diligent, you will climb up the fame ladder . It's way better to have people remember you for your unique touches and style instead of being completely treated as a shadow copy where people will just assume the picture is actually drawn by Thanshuhai or Silverfox. You also don't wanna be remembered as a "Less skilled version of X" like the big muscle bara artist community and how majority of them are treated as null-ghost clone/wannabe.


----------



## francisforever (Jul 19, 2017)

Ninth said:


> Dude, I wouldn't worry at all! Just think, even the common style that is out there now would have never existed had someone not started it. There is no specific way to do it, as it's art~ Art can be whatever the hell you want it to be. Take a look at how different picasso and disney are! Just because it's different, doesn't make it wrong or bad. Christmas lights and flowers are both totally different things, but still beautiful! Take art the same way~
> 
> Also, if your profile picture is your current style, I gotta say... I absolutely love it! It's really fun and absolutely adorable! It honestly caught my eye c: I normally glaze over art that's got the same, boring style, honestly. Cx I think you should keep making art in this style~~ It's so unique :3c



Oh wow, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Dongding (Jul 22, 2017)

I find the best way to make _any _style have it's own sort of integrity is to simply be consistent. It's a lot easier to suggest than it is to accomplish, but I still feel like when you spot stuff you know isn't proportional or looks a little wonky it takes away from the percieved "quality" of the work.

Making things look "right" as a technical aspect of a piece is a talent that takes a LOT of experience to get the knack for. Focusing a little on proportions, locations of markings, and in general making your style almost like a template for future work can help cement the integrity of the style you want to eventually go for.

Another thing I'd suggest is maybe simplify what you do. A lot of the time simplicity has it's own sort of beauty that beats complicated work aesthetically until a further threshold where the technical aspects of the complicated piece start _really _showing how impressive it truly is and starts winning over simplicity.

I regret putting as much detail into the stuff I do because I have absolutely no problem doing cutesy stuff with lots of curves and silly edges and stuff. I feel like it's too late to change and don't mind my work curently so I'm sticking with it, but if I _did_ change my style I'd definitely be putting out a larger amount of submitted work without the quality suffering.

Try some stuff. Anything I say don't take too seriously. You aint bad or nuthin'.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

hey your art is pretty cute!
in general i find it more interesting when furry artists do traditional media and/or draw in other style than typical western furry/ realistic art stlye


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jul 25, 2017)

I feel you, and I am insecure about my art as well. But what you need to know is your style is what makes you unique.


----------

